# Boneless and skinless Pork Belly at Long Island Costco!  I can no longer be envious!!



## worktogthr (May 6, 2016)

I was always so envious of all the fairly inexpensive, nice looking pork bellies guys on the forum were getting at their Costco.  Well they have finally come to Long Island, at least to the Commack location!!  Only 2.89 per pound with the skin and bones removed.  I think thats a pretty darn good deal, especially because they have some nice thick ones and regardless of thickness they seem pretty even thickness across.  Bought one for me and one for my buddy!  Here's mine:













IMG_9893.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ May 6, 2016






Run out and get them!!!!


----------



## sfprankster (May 6, 2016)

Prepare for the midriff bulge that comes with the over indulgence of pork belly... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Going to have to twist 'n shout to keep it off... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Have fun!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2016)

Wow that's awesome Chris!

Skinned too, that's a real plus!

Al


----------



## tropics (May 7, 2016)

I am not a Cosco member Sams never has them Nice score

Richie


----------



## smoker34 (May 14, 2016)

I can't seem to get a straight answer on this:  at what temperature is a pork belly tender and read to eat?  I'm not talking about safety; I know about that. I've done quite a bit of research and I see people saying they eat it at 150 degrees, some saying 205 and everything in between.  Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 14, 2016)

smoker34 said:


> I can't seem to get a straight answer on this:  at what temperature is a pork belly tender and read to eat?  I'm not talking about safety; I know about that. I've done quite a bit of research and I see people saying they eat it at 150 degrees, some saying 205 and everything in between.  Thanks



It's really a personal preference. It also depends on how you are wanting to prepare it. Most crispy skin pork belly recipes shoot for a 150 IT and then a run under the broiler or hot grill to crisp the skin. 

Recipes that braise the belly in liquid tend to shoot for higher IT temps.


----------



## smoker34 (May 14, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## fire me boy (May 14, 2016)

My Costco in Montgomery just started carrying them, too. Made me super happy to see that!


----------

